
Did Mexico just make it *illegal* to install Linux? - vdfs
https://mobile.twitter.com/YourAnonCentral/status/1278172057486766080
======
mastrsushi
More importantly it's illegal to repair or have an independent technician
repair computers.

Because we all know third world countries are thriving with corporate based
repair shops.

------
perl4ever
Betteridge's law?

"Se registran 367 votos en pro, 0 en contra y 1 abstención para el proyecto
que expide la Ley Federal de Protección a la Propiedad Industrial y abroga la
Ley de la Propiedad Industrial, que integra la legislación relacionada con el
#TMEC. Queda aprobado."

Google translate says:

"There are 367 votes in favor, 0 against and 1 abstention for the project that
issues the Federal Law for the Protection of Industrial Property and abrogates
the Industrial Property Law, which integrates the legislation related to
#TMEC. It is approved."

It seems like TMEC refers to harmonization with US and Canadian laws, so given
that it is not illegal to install Linux there, I'd be skeptical that this
makes it so in Mexico.

When I looked for non-Twitter information, I found stuff that says the
criminal penalties are for unauthorized decoding of encrypted satellite TV,
stuff like that.

------
ilaksh
Is there an article or something that points out where it actually says that?

~~~
perl4ever
Probably not?

It appears to relate to laws being passed to enact the successor agreement to
NAFTA. If you google the Spanish part, you will find more information. I don't
know if Mexican bills are freely available on line though.

~~~
ilaksh
I did Google it and found the bill and have been scrolling through the
translation for awhile and have yet to find a section about Linux or anything
like that.

